# I love Kharma



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I just hope the lions don't get sick.

https://nypost.com/2018/07/05/lions-fatally-maul-poachers-who-broke-into-reserve-to-hunt-rhinos/


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Friend of mine had a VW Kharma Ghia way back when. He had lots of issues and problems with it. He didn't love it at all.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The lions said they needed a little relish on their poachers.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

They still be King of the jungle.............. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

First, it was reported to be elephants. Now, it's rhinos. One would like to think others could tell the difference.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/pride-lions-killed-ate-group-200757005.html


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Once in a while, justice is served....along with dinner.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> First, it was reported to be elephants. Now, it's rhinos. One would like to think others could tell the difference.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/pride-lions-killed-ate-group-200757005.html


Both articles you posted say rhinos........


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Never mess with a group of XXXL Pussy cats. You may not live to tell the tale.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Both articles you posted say rhinos........


It was a long, very hot (110 degrees) day today. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. :watching:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I hope the Rhinos thanked the Lions for dining on the poachers.:mrgreen:


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

TheReaper said:


> I hope the Rhinos thanked the Lions for dining on the poachers.:mrgreen:


I think rhinos pretty much try not to interact with lions at all, eh?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

hillman said:


> I think rhinos pretty much try not to interact with lions at all, eh?


Hillman, you're from "the north country" It's "Ayuh" not "eh"


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Friend of mine had a VW Kharma Ghia way back when. He had lots of issues and problems with it. He didn't love it at all.


His Kharma ran over his own dogma?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> His Kharma ran over his own dogma?


Yup......it wasn't a pretty sight at all.

Only thing worse would have been if it occurred in Hawaii and involved magma.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Hillman, you're from "the north country" It's "Ayuh" not "eh"


Ayuh was the standard affirmative for my parents and older siblings. I recall, when I was 6 or 7, being hassled by the owner of the local icecream and soda fountain establishment. Wouldn't make me a chocolate icecream cone until I said 'yes' instead of 'ayuh'. [Some memories stick with us, eh?]


----------



## gerunis45 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thats just saw, what a way to die. GOTTEN EATEN BY LIONS...no funeral, nothing. just end up and Lion Poo in the end. WOW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

gerunis45 said:


> Thats just saw, what a way to die. GOTTEN EATEN BY LIONS...no funeral, nothing. just end up and Lion Poo in the end. WOW


Well, maybe the lions thought that the poachers were delicious.
That's certainly meaningful recognition, upon their death.

The lions may even have commented among themselves, upon the high quality of the men.
Certainly, that would serve as a laudatory funeral oration.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The last poacher that was set upon by the lions got a preview of his future. I can't imagine what he was thinking just before the first cat caught him.

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

goldwing said:


> The last poacher that was set upon by the lions got a preview of his future. I can't imagine what he was thinking just before the first cat caught him.
> 
> GW


He likely thought he should have brought more slower runners with him.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, maybe the lions thought that the poachers were delicious.
> That's certainly meaningful recognition, upon their death.
> 
> The lions may even have commented among themselves, upon the high quality of the men.
> Certainly, that would serve as a laudatory funeral oration.


I wonder if the Lions posted any dining comments online?


----------

